# My #1 helper



## Don I (Oct 1, 2016)

This is Spooky. He is a stray cat that we had neutered. Then he decided to live with us. He helps with the orchid watering when the plants are outside. When he gets to be too much help I put him in the house.


----------



## Wendy (Oct 1, 2016)

Hi Spooky! You sure are pretty!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2016)

"Image not found or was removed. "


----------



## Wendy (Oct 1, 2016)

That's weird. It was there when I first looked. Gone now.


----------



## Don I (Oct 1, 2016)

I deleted it off the postimage. I forgot that it was the thing that actually carried the picture.


----------



## NYEric (Oct 1, 2016)

Cute but.." we had neutered. Then he decided to live with us. .". Seems kind of backwards.


----------



## Don I (Oct 2, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Cute but.." we had neutered. Then he decided to live with us. .". Seems kind of backwards.



We were feeding stray cats. All males, so the vet said she would neuter them for the same price she gave the Humane Society. One turned out to have FIV aids and was killed the other two decided since they ate here and they weren't interested in womanizing anymore they would move in. The one in the picture howled so much that after a short period we let him in. The other one came in a few months later. Before the operation they would come in the morning eat and leave. After they just never left. I don,t recommend it, but stray cats are my wife's hobby.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 2, 2016)

Don, you and your wife are good hearts.


----------



## abax (Oct 2, 2016)

Now that's a serious guardian and a beautiful one too.
Aren't cat eyes amazing? Hey Spooky!


----------



## NYEric (Oct 3, 2016)

They aren't exactly strays if you can catch them and cut off their. ..


----------



## Wendy (Oct 3, 2016)

Good for you and your wife Don. We had those kittens under the deck as strays/feral too. Caught them and a local no kill cat rescue took them.....had them neutered/spayed and they are now up for adoption. We adopted Sanchez from that litter.

Same shelter (Cats Anonymous) also traps feral cats, fixes them and turns them loose in their colony again. They then have a volunteer watch and care for them after that.


----------



## Don I (Oct 3, 2016)

Wendy said:


> Good for you and your wife Don. We had those kittens under the deck as strays/feral too. Caught them and a local no kill cat rescue took them.....had them neutered/spayed and they are now up for adoption. We adopted Sanchez from that litter.
> 
> Same shelter (Cats Anonymous) also traps feral cats, fixes them and turns them loose in their colony again. They then have a volunteer watch and care for them after that.



There is no catch and release program here that is why the vet did us the favor. We had fed these cats for 2 to 3 years so they were accustomed to us and the winter before we had let them in for a nap and to warm up in a closed up bedroom. But don't think we didn't dress for the occasion when we caught them. Gail my wife had already ended up in the emergency getting rabies shots. Our idea was to just have them carry on with life on the road, but they had different ideas.


----------



## abax (Oct 3, 2016)

Poor Gail! I had to have the rabies series when a child and
it ain't no fun atall. Good on you for giving them a home.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 4, 2016)

Looks like a good helper to me.


----------

